# Not wood but interesting



## Damienw (Mar 20, 2015)

Howdy y'all,

Thought you might be interested in seeing something rather unusual.

A while back through a random turn of events i managed to get my hands on a small piece of wooly rhino horn and have since decided to have an extremely talented gentleman i know make a very special sliding bevel infilled with it.

As part of the deal however i have to prepare the material for the infills as i decided i wanted end grain material rather than long grain slices.

I've resawn my small block into roughly 2mm thick fillets and am now in the process of sanding and filing the sides square so that i can join them into a single panel of horn veneer on a wood backing. So far only the bottom row of pieces is ready to be glued and flattened to a consistent thickness, but i'm gradually working through the rest as well.

I'm hoping once everything's been fitted together properly and sanded perfectly flat and even the joint lines should disappear as the colour of everything darkens more and the contrasting dotty pattern becomes more visible

For a size reference; in the last photo you can see the ring i wear on my ring finger to the right of the picture.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 20, 2015)

Very cool....can't wait to see the finished product!!

I have a slice of wooly mammoth tusk, but I have no idea what I want to do with it....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 20, 2015)

Way cool! Gives me some ideas for using antler for inlay.......


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 21, 2015)

Subscribed! keep posting pictures. I'd love to watch this develop


----------



## ripjack13 (May 5, 2015)

Any updates on this?


----------



## robert flynt (May 5, 2015)

I've seen sliced brain coral which looked like that.


----------



## Damienw (May 11, 2015)

Sorry for the lack of updates gents, i've been somewhat busy over the last couple of months and havent really touched this project in that time, though i'll be getting back into it very soon and should have the rest of the pieces jointed up and leveled flat sometime in the next fortnight or so with a little luck!


----------

